
Show HN: DNS Whisperer – A DNS proxy for filtering out unwanted domains - vprintf
https://github.com/apankrat/dnswhisperer
======
chatmasta
Nice!

For anyone wondering, "why not just edit /etc/hosts on your router to redirect
unwanted domains to localhost?," the advantage of DNS Whisperer is that
instead of _redirecting_ unwanted domains, it actually responds with a
NXDOMAIN (domain not found) error. If you just redirect the domains, all the
advertising scripts will keep retrying to pull from localhost, instead of
giving up immediately as in the case of NXDOMAIN.

------
vprintf
This is a make-shift ad/tracker blocker for iPads and such. Very light and
simple. It took just few hours to put together.

It still needs work to be a bit more configurable and robust, but it works
surprisingly well as is, especially for the amount of effort it required.

Forks and patches are welcome and appreciated.

